# Accucraft 1:20.3 coupler question



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently got some accucraft 1:20.3 couplers. In the packages there are 8 small bolts to use to attach the couplers to the rolling stock (at least that is what I'm assuming). I got 8 bolts but no nuts for them. I check all 6 packages I got and none in any of them. It would seem to me that I should have gotten nuts with these bolts.

I went down to my local hobby shop, they didnt have any that fit them. I went to a local jewelry supply store and struck out there too. It seems these are unusual bolts with a peculiar thread. 

Anyone know what size nut to use?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems these are unusual bolts with a peculiar thread. 
Undoubtedly metric - all the Accucraft stuff is. 

What's the diameter of the bolt thread area?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake,

Call or e-mail Cliff at Accucraft and he will most likely send you the missing nuts you need for the couplers. He has ALWAYS been great to me in getting missing parts.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Jake, 

I just bought 3 pair as well, and none came with any nuts. I believe the idea is to drill a pilot hole and let them self tap into the wood or plastic you are going to put them through. If it's for a brass model you may have to drill and tap for the correct tread size once you figure it out. You're right, they are quite small.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always substitute American thread screws of similar diameter. *Micro-Mark* sells a good selection of small brass screws, washers, and nuts in small quantities. If it's a wooden car, small wood or lag screws could also be used.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I talked to Cliff from Accucraft, who is a very nice IMO. 

He said they switched the bolts to a smaller 1.6mm bolt and intended for the user to thread a hole in the rolling stock and screw in the bolt. I'm one who likes a little more substantial connection and dont want them pulling out, so I will probably get some nuts to go on the end of the bolts.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 08 Apr 2011 03:29 PM 
I talked to Cliff from Accucraft, who is a very nice IMO. 

He said they switched the bolts to a smaller 1.6mm bolt and intended for the user to thread a hole in the rolling stock and screw in the bolt. I'm one who likes a little more substantial connection and dont want them pulling out, so I will probably get some nuts to go on the end of the bolts. 
If these are machine screws and Accucraft expects the user to drill and tap a hole for these screws, they must have given you the hole size to drill and the tap to use.
But that approch doesn't sound reasonable to me - for one, are metric drill sizes even readily available in the US (for tapping a 'close' imperial size drill won't do it) and where would one find the right size tap to match the metric thread that is specified.

If you use nuts which is a lot simpler since now you just need a clearance hole, you need some means to prevent the nut from working loose, either a locknut, a lock washer or some locktite.

Self-tapping screws would have been better since you only need to drill the right size hole - nothing to tap.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If these are machine screws and Accucraft expects the user to drill and tap a hole for these screws . . 
Self-tapping screws would have been better Interesting. 

I have lots of little self-tapping screws from Accucraft coaches, which screw into various plastic tabs, etc. I also have several sets of Accucraft 1/32nd couplers that came with amounts that have 3 holes, and they included 6 self-tap screws. 

Jake - are these the face-mount couplers, designed to be bolted/glued onto the front of the end beam, like these (AP-11730 COUPLERS - 1:20.3, 1 pair/pkg - which clearly show a bolt and a nut.):


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 08 Apr 2011 05:19 PM 
If these are machine screws and Accucraft expects the user to drill and tap a hole for these screws . . 
Self-tapping screws would have been better Interesting. 

I have lots of little self-tapping screws from Accucraft coaches, which screw into various plastic tabs, etc. I also have several sets of Accucraft 1/32nd couplers that came with amounts that have 3 holes, and they included 6 self-tap screws. 

Jake - are these the face-mount couplers, designed to be bolted/glued onto the front of the end beam, like these (AP-11730 COUPLERS - 1:20.3, 1 pair/pkg - which clearly show a bolt and a nut.): 









These are the sets I was commenting about. They don't need to be metric bolts and nuts. There are many places on the net where you can find hex bolts and nuts like you need.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many places on the net where you can find hex bolts and nuts like you need. 
Gary, 
While you are right, surely Accucraft should be including the parts they show in the photo! 

Incidentally, another though occurred to me. Most 1:20.3 rolling stock is of an older prototype with wooden end beams. Those cars have draft gear under the beam extending backwards along the center sills. Face mount couplers are NOT very convenient - a coupler pocket like the 1/32nd couplers makes a lot more sense.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah Pete, 

Those are the ones. Cliff from Accucraft said the photo shows the old 2.0 mm bolt and nut combination. They switched the bolts to a smaller 1.6mm and he said you can just screw them into the end of the end sill of the rolling stock. Although the bolts I have dont really look like a self tapping type. However, if one wanted they could probably drill a small pilot hole and then screw in the bolt. He offered to send me the old 2.0 mm bolt and nut, but I said I didnt need them. I work in the optical industry so we have a lot of small bolts and nuts around. I did find some 1.6 mm nuts that fit. So I'm gonna use them. 

I agree with the convenience of having a coupler pocket. It makes mounting couplers easier. I have both Kadees and Accucraft, and after looking at both I like the look of the accucraft. It takes a little more modification, but I'm willing to do it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Apr 2011 08:08 AM 
There are many places on the net where you can find hex bolts and nuts like you need.
Gary, 
While you are right, surely Accucraft should be including the parts they show in the photo! 

Incidentally, another though occurred to me. Most 1:20.3 rolling stock is of an older prototype with wooden end beams. Those cars have draft gear under the beam extending backwards along the center sills. Face mount couplers are NOT very convenient - a coupler pocket like the 1/32nd couplers makes a lot more sense. I agree with you. The bolts SHOULD be included as pictured. The couplers I have in my inventory were purchased a few years ago. Mine all have nuts and bolts included and it never occurred to me that Accucraft had changed to bolts ONLY.


----------

